# Graves Rage



## pink1

Does anyone know anything about Graves Rage?


----------



## GD Women

Oh Yes! Very ugly! Almost lost family and friends including myself - thought I was going insane after each episode. I fought antidepressants for a few years but rages got so bad I was willing to try anything, so broke down and took them. Now I am on anxiety medication on an as need bases but I have to be very true to and on top of my feelings. I mean if I feel something might upset me, even if not at the present, but might stew on it all day with a chance of exploding later, I take a pill. Anything that I might feel will up set me, I take a pill, anytime. It has saved my relationship with family and friends, including myself.


----------



## pink1

I had a huge row with my girlfriend at the weekend. I went mad I hit her and I am in danger of losing her for good do you have any advice?


----------



## NastyHashi

Well, for one, don't hit her. I have Graves' and get ****ed off all the time but I never hit my wife, or anyone else for that matter.

If you cannot control your temper you might need to seek some help, seriously before it lands you in jail. There are meds that will help if you feel you are that out of control and of course counselling may help too. Go see a doctor.


----------



## GD Women

Tell her you are sorry, which I am sure you already have, and that you are going for medical help so it won't happen again. Then seek the advice of a doctor for treatment. Antidepressants might help. You don't have to be on them forever. You might be able to switch later to anxiety medication on an as need bases. We sometimes don't know we are depressed, others can pick up on it first, tell us, but then we get defensive because we are in denial. Or we don't necessarily have to be depressed or have anxiety, I don't, but the meds. seem to help the rages. I take the anxiety pill everywhere with me. Keep them in their prescription bottle (the law) in my purse. If I feel something might rage me even if it triggers off hours away, I take pill right then and there.

If you want to keep family and friendship, you need to take care of yourself and the problem.

Perhaps your rages are not as bad as mine were and out of control - literally had no control and no warning when they would happen. POW!


----------



## pink1

Thanks for the advice. 
I have contacted my doctors and am waiting for a responce. 
Obviously I didn't mean to hit her. Obviously I am very sorry for what I have done. 
I just lost all control. Literally.
It has scared the hell out of me and I just want to sort myself out and try and understand. 
I had never heard of this "rage" before.


----------



## GD Women

Neither did I until it happened, in which I started researching, and found sites and others who have experienced Graves' Rage. I didn't feel nearly as crazy.

I have lot of reputable sites that discusses this issue. Not only Hyperthyroid Graves' Rage but hypothyroid Hashi called Myxedema Madness or Masked Myxedema Madness. Also, mood disorders, depression, anxiety disorders, personality disturbance, neurotic traits and psychotic features, Delirium, Impaired concentration, Hypomania or mania, and so on,
in Autoimmune thyroid disease.

As well as, Thyroid conditioned can exasperate existing mental problems or even mimic mental illness.

"Graves' rage" as inappropriate feelings of anger, frequently followed by an impulsive destructive response to this anger. Obsessed, not letting go of the inappropriate anger without somehow lashing back. The medical literature states that patients with Graves' disease are likely to experience emotional problems, including nervousness, irritability, anxiety, depression, and emotional liability, characterized by mood swings. Sudden crying for no apparent reason and overreacting are also common. Many patients report feeling edgy and irritable one minute, and normal the next. The literature also states that before hyperthyroidism was recognized as a disease, many patients with Graves' disease spent their days in asylums.

Masked Myxedema Madness Hypothyroidism can present a wide range of psychiatric manifestations, including personality disturbance, neurotic traits and psychotic features.

I have mine under control with my tiny little pill, when I need them.


----------



## oceanmist

what is the name of the pill you are on for the rage?

Ocean


----------



## Octavia

Ocean, this is a pretty old thread. You might have better luck if you send GD Women a private message to get an answer to your question.


----------



## AngeInBoston

One of the biggest symptoms that lead to the discovery of my then-10 yr old's diagnosis of Graves was the absolutely out of control temper tantrums she was throwing constantly. I have even had to take her to the ER a few times for them, feeling a bit silly for bringing a tantruming child to a hospital, yet in reality they totally understood. She has now been diagnosed with Mood Disorder and Anxiety, so along with her thyroid pill (Methimazole), she also takes Lamictal for the mood disorder, and Hydroxizine for anxiety as needed. The rages have definitely gotten much, much better, although it can still happen. She gets therapy, and we get family therapy to try to all get along better. I'm bipolar with anxiety (and low-thyroid), so when the teenage sisters start screaming hysterically at each other I get set off as well. I take Synthroid, Depakote, Lithium, and Clonazepam is my anxiety pill.

TMI? lol...

~Ange


----------



## Andros

AngeInBoston said:


> One of the biggest symptoms that lead to the discovery of my then-10 yr old's diagnosis of Graves was the absolutely out of control temper tantrums she was throwing constantly. I have even had to take her to the ER a few times for them, feeling a bit silly for bringing a tantruming child to a hospital, yet in reality they totally understood. She has now been diagnosed with Mood Disorder and Anxiety, so along with her thyroid pill (Methimazole), she also takes Lamictal for the mood disorder, and Hydroxizine for anxiety as needed. The rages have definitely gotten much, much better, although it can still happen. She gets therapy, and we get family therapy to try to all get along better. I'm bipolar with anxiety (and low-thyroid), so when the teenage sisters start screaming hysterically at each other I get set off as well. I take Synthroid, Depakote, Lithium, and Clonazepam is my anxiety pill.
> 
> TMI? lol...
> 
> ~Ange


My goodness; you do have your hands full! Bless your heart! Anything that helps someone else is not necessarily too much info! LOL!!


----------

